# unsure about Ziwipeak



## miuccias

My puppies are currently on Acana. When I joined the forum everyone was talking about Ziwipeak, saying great things about it and loving it, so I decided to eventually change to ZP.
I have read every thread about it but lately a lot of you have been having problems with it and even change to something else.

Now I am super confuse and don't know what to do, I want a higher quality food for my puppies than Acana but I can't make raw.
I finally found a way to get ZP to Austria but now I am worrying about it. Also I should make a decision ASAP because the Acana bag is getting empty.

What do you think I should do? do you think is worth it? should I at least try it?


----------



## woodard2009

I love ZP. The problems that most seem to be having is the richness. This is an easy fix. Instead of feeding nothing but ZP, just substitute one meal with ZP. I do raw in the morning where I can oils & supplements & then ZP for supper which I know is a complete meal. If you are unsure about feeding, email ZP & ask for samples to see how you & your babies like it. If they don't like it, return the food. The problems mostly seem to be with the fish & lamb. I've used all 3 of these without incident. I am currently feeding the venison & very happy with it.


----------



## TLI

I can't help much. I was super excited when I found out about ZP, and introduced it to the forum. It seemed to be the perfect answer. I tried it for a few months, and it turned out way to rich for my crew. I think it's an awesome food if your babies do well on it. Maybe try it as a topper to the Acana?


----------



## Evelyn

I feed it along with the Fromm kibbles, I didn't take their kibbles away, but I am finding with the Ziwipeak that Ike is constipated, even when giving him less, I don't think I am going to order another bag and just stick to what I have them on.


----------



## MiniGrace

It does work great as an addition to kibble if you find it is too rich by itself. One of mine eats pretty much straight ZP and the other eats half ZP and half kibble.


----------



## jesuschick

Acana is a great food. If you are having success with it I would continue it. ZP makes an excellent treat. For training, I can make 1 piece into 4 or 5 pieces. The consistency makes it nice for breaking up.

Once you are feeding a 5 start food, all is good. If you do choose to stay with Acana, I would feed it with plenty of water added.


----------



## miuccias

MY problem with Acana is that they poop so many times a day more than 5 times each and they are always big and super stinky.
I heard with ZP they are tiny and practically odorless.

Karen I do add water to the Acana but why are you mentioning it? because of the moisture?


----------



## pupluv168

miuccias said:


> MY problem with Acana is that they poop so many times a day more than 5 times each and they are always big and super stinky.
> I heard with ZP they are tiny and practically odorless.
> 
> Karen I do add water to the Acana but why are you mentioning it? because of the moisture?


Sounds like you may be over feeding. How much do they get per day?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lulu'smom

Karen may change my answer, but yes I think she is mentioning the water for moisture. With kibble you must make sure your dogs are getting plenty of water. Also, I am one of the ones that loves ZP, but mine is having trouble on it. I was feeding straight ZP though. It was too rich, and she developed an allergy to the venison--I was feeding straight venison. I know the allergy part is true because she has been on a liver cleanse diet for the health issues she developed as a result of the richness. Yesterday I ran out of her liver cleanse diet as it has to be made every 3 days and it takes me about 1 1/2 hours to make it--normally no problem as I don't work and am not a very busy person but we are moving my son and DIL into their own house and I didn't get to make it. Terrible that I am, I resorted to two meals of ZP to get Lulu by thinking she's doing so good her diet can clean that back up before her bloodwork in a week. Well her itching that had gotten so much better is terrible now poor baby. My suggestion like several others, unless like Karen said you just stick with Acana, is feed a SMALL amount as a topper or maybe 3 or 4 meals a week.


----------



## lulu'smom

pupluv168 said:


> Sounds like you may be over feeding. How much do they get per day?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I forgot to address the poops too, but I would agree with Ashley. Acana is also high in protein and you do not necessarily need to feed Chihuahuas that do not go outside very often as much as the bag states. Or feed on the low side of the requirements stated on the bag. I will ay this though. Lulu's poos on ZP were not odorless. They didn't run you out of the room but were not odorless. Her poos were the same on Acana as they were on ZP (I have fed them both). Sometimes it may just be the chemical make-up of the individual dog.


----------



## miuccias

pupluv168 said:


> Sounds like you may be over feeding. How much do they get per day?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


ohh Ashley help meeeeeeeeeeee.
I feed them 30g - 1/4c a day divided in 3 meals, I thought it was too little, they are 7 1/2months old and weight 3lbs.


----------



## pupluv168

miuccias said:


> ohh Ashley help meeeeeeeeeeee.
> I feed them 30g - 1/4c a day divided in 3 meals, I thought it was too little, they are 7 1/2months old and weight 3lbs.


How many kcals are in it? Plug their weight, activity level, and the kcals into this handy calculator and it will give you a place to start. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-feeding-tips/dog-food-calculator

Which variety do you feed?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## miuccias

lulu'smom said:


> I forgot to address the poops too, but I would agree with Ashley. Acana is also high in protein and you do not necessarily need to feed Chihuahuas that do not go outside very often as much as the bag states. Or feed on the low side of the requirements stated on the bag. I will ay this though. Lulu's poos on ZP were not odorless. They didn't run you out of the room but were not odorless. Her poos were the same on Acana as they were on ZP (I have fed them both). Sometimes it may just be the chemical make-up of the individual dog.


My chis drink really a lot of water, thank you for your suggestions
Thanks everyone!


----------



## miuccias

pupluv168 said:


> How many kcals are in it? Plug their weight, activity level, and the kcals into this handy calculator and it will give you a place to start. Dog Food Calculator
> 
> Which variety do you feed?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


OK it says I should feed 40g 10g more than I am feeding.
I feed Acana Grasslands (lamb, duck, fish & whole eggs)


----------



## elaina

Minnie, Tootsie, and Peyton eat Ziwipeak. it works out great for them.
Peyton can eat any flavor. Minnie can eat the Venison or the Venison and Fish. ( if hse eats the Lamb, she gets itchy ) . and Tootsie can just eat the Lamb. ( if she eats the other flavors she gets itchy ). 
** i am very anxious to try any new flavor of Ziwipeak when its available !!
Latte gobbles up food so fast that she was swallowing the ziwipeak pieces whole... so it wasnt working out... so i switched her to Stella and Chewys duck duck goose. i moisten it with warm water and it works out good for her except she does have allergies , so i am now trying a new food for her called Bravo that is a frozen raw food that i mix supplements in with.


----------



## miuccias

Tina I just assume the poop quantity/size was because of kibble/Acana because I remember a thread about how much your chis poop and on average "the poopers" were the ones on kibble.


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Odie can't handle all ziwi meals. We do about half Acana Ranchlands half ziwi lamb. Sometimes she'll get all ziwi one day or all Acana one day or sometime one meal of Acana and one meal of ziwi. She's doing really well this way and poops twice a day (which is what she does on all kibble). 

When I had her on all ziwi venison, she was having diarrhea non-stop. The vet tech was talking to me about it and said that the proof is in the dog. If you know that the kibble you're feeding is of great quality and your dog has firm poops, healthy coat, healthy eyes, etc. that there's no reason to switch. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom

miuccias said:


> Tina I just assume the poop quantity/size was because of kibble/Acana because I remember a thread about how much your chis poop and on average "the poopers" were the ones on kibble.


I don't know what's wrong that I can't type today. lol It's a liver cleanse diet. Lulu has been on nothing but ZP since last June and she poos 2 times a day almost everyday once in the morning and once at night, and it is the same size as it was when she was on Acana. Also, I fed Lulu their LID Acana food--the duck and pear formula. It is lower in protein, so I don't know if that makes any difference, and I would literally count how many kibbles I gave her--usually 30 to 33--instead of 1/4 cup or such. Do remember though that Lulu was 4 yrs old when I was feeding like that not 7 1/2 months. They probably require more for a while more.


----------



## intent2smile

I have been actually wondering if ZP changed something lately. I sent them an e-mail asking and they said they didn't change but I have seen other people asking the same thing on FB. 
Jaxx has started itching and chewing on his paws a lot lately. His vet said it was probably his food. Jaxx has been on ZP for a while now and I normally switch out the protein each time I order a bag. He has been on Venison this last bag and has been itchy the entire bag. 
It is almost time to buy a new bag of food and I have been considering switching Jaxx back to Orijen or Fromm. If it is the Venison that is making him itchy then my only choice with ZP would be Lamb and I don't want him itching through another entire bag of ZP.


----------



## LittleGemma

I wish Gemma would eat ZP but she just hates the dry stuff. She only likes the wet and that is too expensive for me. So, since I wanted to feed her better than just Acana but I couldn't do full raw, she gets Acana in the morning for all the nutrients she needs, and then she gets fresh raw meat mixed with salmon oil in the evening. The Acana gives her the nutrients she would be needing from fresh organ and bone, and the raw meat still gives her the benefits of raw feeding. It works for me and it works for her. She's really thriving on her diet.


----------



## Quill

Edie used to love ZP until the last couple of weeks, now she won't eat it at all. I can't tell if she's being fussy, I've been overfeeding it or the bag has gone bad. I've ordered a bag of lamb ZP, really hoping it'll make things better because she won't reliably eat any brand of kibble. 

OP - The sample bags are pretty reasonable, so I'd definitely give ZP a try. There seems to be a lot of variation in what individual dogs thrive on so your own experience will be the best guide.


----------



## sakyurek

I was feeding my babies with acana too.But in another dog forum I read that acana is too dangerous for dogs because it contains a lot of rosemary.


----------



## pupluv168

sakyurek said:


> I was feeding my babies with acana too.But in another dog forum I read that acana is too dangerous for dogs because it contains a lot of rosemary.


No. Rosemary is not good for dogs, but only in large amounts. The amount of rosemary in Acana is soooo minuscule and tiny that a dog would have to eat an entire bag of it at once for bad effects. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh

sakyurek said:


> I was feeding my babies with acana too.But in another dog forum I read that acana is too dangerous for dogs because it contains a lot of rosemary.





pupluv168 said:


> No. Rosemary is not good for dogs, but only in large amounts. The amount of rosemary in Acana is soooo minuscule and tiny that a dog would have to eat an entire bag of it at once for bad effects.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Oh! I investigated this once by sending them an email and I got a response. 
Original thread here


----------



## pupluv168

KrystalLeigh said:


> Oh! I investigated this once by sending them an email and I got a response.
> Original thread here


Thanks, Krystal. Good to know, even though I don't feed Acana. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## OzChi

I'm concerned there is something up with ZP from all of these threads. All 3 of mine ate it happily until I got my last bag of lamb flavour and now 2 of the 3 won't eat it. I thought it was just them being fussy but with so many reports of dogs having issues with it I'm worried.


----------



## LittleGemma

Oooh, Krystal, I had never seen that you posted that. I remember you saying you were going to ask them about it. Good to know why it's in there!


----------



## Rach_Honey

Honey hated ZP with a passion!  She did ok on K9 Natural but it worked out very expensive for me. 

She's now on Eden (a 5* kibble) topped with tripe or some other ungodly raw  she gets a fresh raw meal every other day, as she will only eat bone in meals. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009

OzChi said:


> I'm concerned there is something up with ZP from all of these threads. All 3 of mine ate it happily until I got my last bag of lamb flavour and now 2 of the 3 won't eat it. I thought it was just them being fussy but with so many reports of dogs having issues with it I'm worried.


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## pupluv168

OzChi said:


> I'm concerned there is something up with ZP from all of these threads. All 3 of mine ate it happily until I got my last bag of lamb flavour and now 2 of the 3 won't eat it. I thought it was just them being fussy but with so many reports of dogs having issues with it I'm worried.


Don't say such a thing! Although when Toby had his tummy issues, I bought a different bag and flavor of ZP hoping that maybe the bag was bad. And it only got worse. Makes you wonder, doesn't it? I sure hope not, that would devastate so many people and happy chis!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sakyurek

Than you Krsytall I just read the thread.


----------



## woodard2009

With all the crap on the market, we constantly have to be on guard, don't we!! I mean, how do we know how regulated the quality of ZP is? Or anything we or our dogs eat? We are totally at the mercy of the products we buy? I am always worried about not being able to buy ZP for Midgie for one reason or other as this has been the best food for her. I really hope it was just a stomach bug & nothing with the food. She is still eating 1 meal of it a day (Venison) & seems to be fine with it, I hope.


----------



## KrystalLeigh

woodard2009 said:


> With all the crap on the market, we constantly have to be on guard, don't we!! I mean, how do we know how regulated the quality of ZP is? Or anything we or our dogs eat? We are totally at the mercy of the products we buy? I am always worried about not being able to buy ZP for Midgie for one reason or other as this has been the best food for her. I really hope it was just a stomach bug & nothing with the food. She is still eating 1 meal of it a day (Venison) & seems to be fine with it, I hope.


So true. Even meat for human consumption is regularly recalled. We can't win!


----------



## miuccias

*Thank you everyone for your input.*

I am not sure if I am feeding the right amount, if I would mix both (ZP and Acana) together how would I know if it's enough?


----------

